# Cairo recommendations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have any personal recommendations for doctors, dentists etc that you have used in Cairo and would like to post the details please do so here and then I will move them all into one main post. Please do not put stores etc just professional services that you have used and recommend.

Thanks


----------



## hassan27 (Oct 8, 2010)

*hassan*



MaidenScotland said:


> If you have any personal recommendations for doctors, dentists etc that you have used in Cairo and would like to post the details please do so here and then I will move them all into one main post. Please do not put stores etc just professional services that you have used and recommend.
> 
> Thanks


im new to this forum and i see you live in cairo, ive just had my new flat built and was wondering if you knew any cheap second hand shops so i can furnish it as i have nothing in it at all.do you know of any?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hassan27 said:


> im new to this forum and i see you live in cairo, ive just had my new flat built and was wondering if you knew any cheap second hand shops so i can furnish it as i have nothing in it at all.do you know of any?


Hi and welcome to the forum


There is one in Zamalek just off the 26th July St.. not sure the name of the street but if you go behind Diwan the book shop it is around there somewhere but to be honest I would think you would be asked to pay too much.
There are free newspapers that have classified sections and that might be the best way for you to go. The expat clubs usually have a for sale section on the notice boards and you might get lucky there.

Good luck and congratulations on your new home,

maiden


----------



## hassan27 (Oct 8, 2010)

*hassan*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> There is one in Zamalek just off the 26th July St.. not sure the name of the street but if you go behind Diwan the book shop it is around there somewhere but to be honest I would think you would be asked to pay too much.
> ...


that was a quick reply thankyou so much for replying and so helpful


----------



## Sam the Canberran (Sep 12, 2011)

Mates I am Australian and new in Cairo ,can you please give me the telephone & address of the Club .
Sam


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Sam the Canberran said:


> Mates I am Australian and new in Cairo ,can you please give me the telephone & address of the Club .
> Sam


Google ACE CLUB MAADI or BCA Maadi that should work


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Or google CSA Maadi.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i ADORE the pediatrician we currently use. okay - he isn't the friendliest man on the planet (haven't many any friendly doctors here actually) but he is a GREAT doctor. i think he genuinely knows his field, is up to date, keeps genuine computerized records and is a fellow at johns hopkins medical center in maryland (one of the top med centers in the US).

he also offers vaccines in-house and follows a vaccine schedule that encourages fewer vaccines at each sitting.

anyway - his name is fawzan shaltout. his office is located at 87 road 9 in old maadi. phone # is 23595323


----------

